# ~Show your Rigid!!~



## mpix00 (Jul 15, 2013)

2010 FUJI Nevada 4.0 Custom Upgraded


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

Civilian Luddite








'91 Trek 830 Antelope converted to single speed


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

love this old bike.


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

*2013 reeb*


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

1997 Marin Team








1993 Paramount Team








1986 Jamis Dakota


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

On One 456 - 26er frame 29er fork 650b front wheel


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

@ jaycastlerock That Reeb is gorgeous. I'm jealous.. (c;


gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

gnewcomer said:


> @ jaycastlerock That Reeb is gorgeous. I'm jealous.. (c;
> gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


Thanks! The wife calls her the mistress. Had it under a week and have put almost 200 miles in it.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

Karate Monkey rigidity


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Steel IS real...


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

*Stout 29er*

In my local element:


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Rigid for 3 more hours. Going to install a Reba RL when I get home from work.

Rented a hard tail last week, and forgot how fun it was to NOT be picky about my line when descending.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a couple.


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My trek sawyer before it was stolen


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

Titus Fireline 29" Ti


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

2011 Niner One 9 Frame.
Niner carbon fork
Stan's ZTR Flow wheels on Industry Nine Hubs


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Mango Tango










Riding some chunk


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

esku said:


> Titus Fireline 29" Ti


Sweet ride, can it be run single speed?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

crazybeach said:


> Sweet ride, can it be run single speed?


There are bikes/frames that cannot be run singlespeed???


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

perttime said:


> There are bikes/frames that cannot be run singlespeed???


I was asking if it could be run single speed without a tensioner


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

crazybeach said:


> I was asking if it could be run single speed without a tensioner


No you wasn't. Now you are.


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

*Titus fireline 29"*



crazybeach said:


> Sweet ride, can it be run single speed?


 Yes it can.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Surly Ogre on gravel duty


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

perttime said:


> No you wasn't. Now you are.


You should know what I mean, not what I say haha. Anyway back on track that would be a fun a$$ single speed, have you tried it and if what was the weight?


----------



## Undies (Aug 25, 2005)

2005 Trek 3700.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

This is a dangerously titled thread, any day now Anthony Weiner might post a photo of _his _weiner. :eekster:


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

masterofnone said:


> This is a dangerously titled thread, any day now Anthony Weiner might post a photo of _his _weiner. :eekster:


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahah I just laughed my a$$ off


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

078 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I think GirlonBike Has the nicest showing!

A few of mine: Tange Switchblade, Cook Bros., Schwinn, Moots Biplane, Mtn. Goat John Henry, Ritchey Biplane, Accutrax, Ritchey Unicrown.

American.


Champion, Schwinn.


Moots.


Mtn. Goat.


Ritchey, Yeti.


Ritchey.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

tductape said:


> I think GirlonBike Has the nicest showing!
> 
> A few of mine: Tange Switchblade, Cook Bros., Schwinn, Moots Biplane, Mtn. Goat John Henry, Ritchey Biplane, Accutrax, Ritchey Unicrown.


Heehee. Thanks, yours are also amazing! I feel like we're cheating since ours and sgltrk comes from the period when there were basically only rigids.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Civilian Luddite!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Quote Originally Posted by masterofnone View Post
This is a dangerously titled thread, any day now Anthony Weiner might post a photo of his weiner.



crazybeach said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahah I just laughed my a$$ off


Me too

LMAO

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*Show your rigid.............. bike*

There are some nice looking bikes getting posted in this thread.

I've just got my old beater 1995 Schwinn Clear Creek to post.

Yes, the reflectors are lame... I know But this is my ride around the neighborhood and concrete trails when all the dirt around here is closed due to rain.

And sometimes the easier trails around my neck of the woods when I have a need to kick it old school.









gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

My old Gt Outpost ,restored with Deore 590,LX 580 mechanical parts and Exotic components.


----------



## Kisherceg (Mar 5, 2007)

cove handjob










kona unit


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's my filet-brazed custom steel bike built by Bill Stevenson out of Olympia, Washington. It was built in the fall of 1997.

The bar-end shifter is an interesting experiment. It works well for climbing, especially out of the saddle lunges where I need a quick shift and alot of torque. The 'inboard' bar-ends give me good leverage with 2 fingers on them and 2 on the flatbar. I can still hit the levers from there with my pinky and ring fingers, helps to have large hands.

Drivetrain is 19/29/46x11-39. The 19 tooth granny ring is an experimental prototype, 5 bolt 58mm bcd. I had to file the bolts a bit to avoid chain interference. The 29t midle ring required some spacers to avoid the chain running into the spider. The rear cassette is 11-14-17-20-24-30-34-39, the last one being a titanium cog from Action Tec. The 19x39 granny gear is sweet, and for the all the crazy naysaysers... I DO have some other gears for climbing that are bit higher.  

The curved seat tube was a styling exercise as much as anything else, but I think it contributes a bit to the suppleness of the ride quality. Angles are 71.5/74.


----------



## FlakoGT (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

My old (20+ year old) Checker Pig and my wifes. Mine has a few upgrades but is mostly as it came new. It had an ITM stem fitted, Answer Hyperlite bars & bar ends and a ti railed seat but the rest is original.
It has a mix of DX and XT gears and is a nice light bike. I just had to stop riding it when I snapped a ligament in my shoulder. 









My wifes is a few years newer with STX gears and is totally original. It has probably done less than 100 miles since she had it and I got it through a friend so not only is it still almost like new it is actually a hand made pre-production frame.. 








It has some road tyres on it as he used to go to Zumba on it sometimes.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

phoenixbikes said:


> Here's my filet-brazed custom steel bike built by Bill Stevenson out of Olympia, Washington. It was built in the fall of 1997.
> 
> The bar-end shifter is an interesting experiment. It works well for climbing, especially out of the saddle lunges where I need a quick shift and alot of torque. The 'inboard' bar-ends give me good leverage with 2 fingers on them and 2 on the flatbar. I can still hit the levers from there with my pinky and ring fingers, helps to have large hands.
> 
> ...


I always like it when this bike pops up. Very unique.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks. I love this thing, still ride it regularly.

The bike I am experimenting with here is a large 24" wheel bmx frame that's been modified into a 26" rear/27.5" front 'mtn bmx cruiser'. The seatpost goes about 2/3 of the way down the seat tube so I can set it high to climb, and lower it for descents. Almost nothing about this bike is 'normal', yes it's a franken-bike but it is illegally fun to ride. The rear brakes are an interesting (powerful) amalgamation of parts from numerous (dead) sets from Avid, Paul, Marin, etc. The caliper arms were machined from an old Sakae crank arm. 

The front ring is a 26t BMX sprocket from Rennen. At first I had trouble with chain wrap, especially on rough terrain. I modified a Blackspire Stinger and added a little 'cage' which did the trick. The Redline Flight BMX cranks took a bit of trial and error but it was worth it. They are 180mm and super stiff. The front derailleur is only there as a guide (need something better) and there's a tab on the downtube to prevent the chain from dropping.

I took a Redline BMX spider and filed it to fit on a freehub body. It fits the splines pretty tightly so I'm hoping the freehub body won't get thrashed. We'll see.
I attached 38t and 42t chainrings (110mm). Both were used so I switched them around so I'd get more wear and so that the ramps would help rear shifting. The Xt derailleur clears the 42t 'cog' just fine.

The drivetrain I am running is 8 speed, 26x11-42.

The cogs are 11-14-17-21-26-32-38-42. The gaps are fairly reasonable given how wide a ratio I'm trying to get with just 8 gears. The 26x11 is good up to about 20mph., which for the kind of trails I ride this particular bike on is just fine. The 26x42 ratio is about 16 gear inches which is equivalent to a 20x32 granny, enough for steep grades. 


I just modified the chainring spider and tried it out on the repair stand and it seems to work well. I am recovering from ankle surgery (both sides) so it'll be awhile before I can ride again which is a shame. I am itching to go ride with this new project but I need to be patient and wait until the ankles are fully healed.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

This one is my oldest, 20 years this year. My dad got this in 1993 and passed it on to me about 10+ years ago. I found a Moots titanium stem, Titec HellBent titanium riser bar, and a Ti Cycles post/Titec Ithy's titanium rail seat. It's got a White Industries Limbo Spider with an 18 tooth granny ring. The drivetrain is 18/28/46x11-38, eight speed. I put a curved fork from Burley Cycles on there to give more clearance for the 27.5" tires. If he were still alive he'd proud, and probably want it back. 

The last one is my 2008 Redline D440 29er. It's also pretty 'customized'... Notice the 17t cog attached to the crank. The 17x40 granny is great when I'm tired or at high altitude. The drivetrain is 17/29/44x11-40, eight speed. I guess it's a mix of old and new, Avid BB7's, Dean titanium seatpost, thumbies, etc.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

wow, that's a lot of seatpost.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Ya the post on that bmx cruiser is almost 600mm long. When I lower it, the post goes all the way to the bottom bracket. It's a GT chromoly post that's heavily modified, like just about everything else on that bike.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Here...*

I've had a few. :thumbsup:

2004 Surly Karate Monkey: My first Rigid - 1st 29er & a return to rigid from susp fork usage on a 26er










2006 Niner S.I.R. 9










2012 Salsa El Mariachi Ti: My current 'A' Bike

El Mar V1:
Original Build










El Mar V2:
Different carbon fork (On-One w/ alloy steerer), switched out saddle (Flite -> NT1)










El Mar V3:
Different wheels (Hope XC hubs, Salsa Delgado rims), Longer A/C steel fork (Soul Cycles Dilinger - 485mm)










El Mar V4: Current setup
Shorter Stem (70mm), Rebuilt wheels (Hope XC hubs & Velocity Blunt SLs), and Outboard Cranks/BB


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

GT Avalanche 2.0 w/Surly 1x1


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

®andyA said:


> I've had a few. :thumbsup:
> 
> 2004 Surly Karate Monkey: My first Rigid - 1st 29er & a return to rigid from susp fork usage on a 26er
> 
> ...


really like the evolution of the last one


----------



## dahernandezs (Jun 21, 2014)

*...NINER Build (almost finished!!!)*



























Niner S.I.R. 9 White Frame - S.I.R. 9

Niner RDO Carbon Fork - NINER RDO FORK

Niner RDO Seatpost - Niner RDO Seatpost

Shimano XTR Disk Brakes - Shimano XTR BR-987 Race Brake | Competitive Cyclist

Shimano XT- Saint Ice-Tech Disk Rotor 180 mm - Shimano XT SM-RT86 Rotor - 6-Bolt | Competitive Cyclist

Shimano XT Cranks - Shimano XT Dyna-Sys FC-M785 Double Crankset | Competitive Cyclist

RaceFace 34t Chainring - Race Face Single Non-Shift Chainring | Chain Reaction Cycles

Kick Ass Cog 17t - Endless Bike Company | Anodized Kick Ass Cogs

Easton Lock-On Grips - Easton Lock-On Grips | Chain Reaction Cycles

Easton Haven Stem - HAVEN | Easton Cycling

Easton Haven Carbon Riser Bars - HAVEN CARBON | Easton Cycling

Easton Haven Carbon 29" Wheels - HAVEN CARBON 29" | Easton Cycling

Deity Compound Pedals - deity Compound Pedals

North Shore Billet 180 mm Adapters - Post Mount Disk Brake Adapter | North Shore Billet

KCNC Stem Spacers - KCNC Hollow Headset Spacers : Fairwheel Bikes, Cycling Boutique


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

*me ol' rockhopper*


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*Show your Rigid!!*

Civilian Luddite single speed.....Updated photo with 1x10:thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

KHS solo one. upgraded to XT V brakes and paul love levers. not the most chi chi or the lightest, but still fun.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Misfit DiSSent

2009-10-17 Kingdom Trails 017 by Ice Cream Jay, on Flickr


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Custom SS



Hardrock SS conversion.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

My Unit


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

My El Mariachi Ti in rigid SS mode.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Only pic I have handy of the karate monkey. The setpost wasn't exactly rigid anymore here. After fixing that and putting a 2.4 ardent on the front I'm a lot more happy with the rigid lifestyle. Still not ready to give up my full suspension bike but I do like having something completely different to ride too.


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

*The Fun Bucket*

My ten year old Fisher Paragon with my latest fleamarket find fork. It's a 26er corrected fork on a 29er frame so that the steering is swift & precise.


----------



## Megaman 2 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Ridley Ignite Team Carbon*

Here's one of mine:

Ridley Ignite Team Carbon (26")
On*One Carbon fork
X9 stuffs 
Tubeless rubbers 
Loads of fun















I'll get some better pictures when I get a chance. Good to see people still riding rigid.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

i put my hands on a carbon ns rigid fork to replace the steel gt peace fork i have now for weight reduction purposes and gave it up..the bike is too cool to be messed with


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

*1999 Klein Attitude Race*

















Today I had a great ride on this bike.

Starting with a bare frame, I built it up with a Chris King headset, a Trigon carbon rigid fork with curved, tapered blades that soak up small bumps, a Syntace F99 stem with titanium bolts, Alpha Q 110-gram carbon bars, Ergon GX-1 grips, DT 240 hubs and Stan's ZTR 355 rims laced by Dave Thomas, Continental Speed King II RaceSport 2.2 tires (ordered from Germany) run tubeless with Orange Seal sealant, Avid Ultimate brake levers and brakes, a Thomson Masterpiece seatpost with titanium bolts, a Terry Fly saddle with carbon rails, XTR M970 shifters, derailleurs, and cranks with 22/32/44 chainrings, a Dura-Ace chain and 12-27 cassette, and XTR M980 pedals.

This bike feels solid and is very stable in hard cornering. It loves to be ridden hard and is just plain fun to ride.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Bob Brown custom steel.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Charge Cooker









Motobecane Boris


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm all rigid. Except for my old school Yeti. Here's my Mountain Cycle Half-Fat Rumble, Trek Sawyer, and Spot


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

Yokota Yosemite.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

yakkoTDI said:


> Yokota Yosemite.


I like the look of the Yokota.
Used to have a bike in similar style for local transportation, dirt roads an easy trails. Unfortunately, my frame died in less than 20 years of daily use...


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

Lots of sweet bikes!

Heres a pic of my Ragley Piglet 2.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Your bike is sexier than my bike:









But I like mine. It gets the job done and hasn't failed me since being forced to do some upgrades on some underspec'd parts. This bike has taught me a lot about bikes in the last year and some change.

Best thing I ever did was ditch the suspension though. Same model as the OP but four years later and 29" wheels.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Two of my 3 bikes are full rigid. On One Inbred 26er special edition with on one carbon fork. Running Hans Dampf 2.25's tubeless so it's pretty comfy for a rigid. 

The other is my cross bike which yeah yeah, it's a roadie, sorta. Mine sees mostly gravel and occasional singletrack. Motobecane fantom cross pro titanium. Ti + carbon fork and it's really not bad but tire pressure is important for comfort.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*~Show Your Rigid!!~*

Civilian Luditte......Rolling on new Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Skinwalls..


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Last snow pic of the season...


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

For the benefit of those who don't hang out in the SS forum.

2013 Redline monocog


----------



## ASH[Housewares] (Feb 25, 2006)

*My M.U.S.S.*

My Bianchi


----------



## Tricker Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

*Rigid for Life*

I just need to feel connected to the trail.







Gary Fisher Paragon 







Ridley X-fire 







Canondale w/Pepperoni fork


----------



## 78Scotch (Dec 21, 2011)

I posted in the "SS" forum,but will again here. Lynskey Pro 29 set up SS and loving it.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

ASH[Housewares] said:


> My Bianchi


lookin good


----------

